# 8 Things You Need to Know About the 2018 Nissan Leaf



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The 2018 Nissan Leaf was just revealed to the world and here eight important things you should know about this next-generation electric vehicle.*
> 
> A popular choice in the nascent vehicle segment, the Leaf nonetheless needed a little attention, having debuted for the 2011 model year, it’s been past due for an update. Fortunately, that’s just what it’s received and then some.


Read more about the 8 Things You Need to Know About the 2018 Nissan Leaf at AutoGuide.com.


----------

